# BSNL night Unlimited ULTIMATE GUIDE



## ajaybc (May 28, 2009)

This is a complete guide for downloading during the night free hours in BSNL home 500C plan.I have tested these myself and have been using these for a long time.
I use a UTSTAR 300R2U router.There are 2 methods.Method 1 if your motherboard is newer and has option for setting the automatic bootup time and Method 2 if it is older and doesn't support it.

1.If your BIOS supports scheduled booting.

  (a)Boot your PC and press F2 to enter BIOS setup.Inside it try to find something like 
     "Auto wake up from S5 state" and enable it.Enter the wake up date as 0 to boot 
     everyday.Enter the Hours as 2 minutes as 2 as shown in the screenshot.Press        
     F10 to save and exit.
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/5654/bios.th.jpg

  (b)Now when in windows note the exact time in the system clock.Now use the            connect/Disconnect button(Advanced>PPP in my modem) in the modem settings page  (accessed by typing 192.168.1.1 in the address bar of any browser)  to disconnect      
first and then connect after a few seconds.
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5033/1connect.th.jpg

  (c)Wait for around one hour for BSNL to update the portal.Now login to portal and note the time of connection/disconnection we did earlier.It should be the last session  recorded.Adjust the system time so that it syncs with the server time.
  (d)Now open up Internet explorer.Clear the browsing history.Again connect and disconnect using the buttons in the modem settings.Dont click any other link in the settings page.Now start typing "192.168...." in the address      bar you will         will get 2 suggestions 
     *192.168.1.1/Action?id=140&sec_proto=0&login=<username>&passwd=<password>&d_route=1&ex_param1=16&ppp_status=1&conn_mode=2&inact_tm_out1=99999

     *192.168.1.1/Action?id=141&sec_proto=0&login=<username>&passwd=<password>&d_route=1&ex_param1=16&ppp_status=2&conn_mode=2&inact_tm_out1=99999

     where the <username> and <password> replaced by your username and password.
*img38.imageshack.us/img38/5348/codefind.th.jpg
     These are the directlinks to connect or disconnect the modem.You can use them to  directly connect or disconnect from the address bar.They may vary with different   
router models.
  (e)Now download and install safari 3.x from the apple website.Download and install    Autohotkey from www.autohotkey.com
  (f)Open notepad and type the following:

     Run C:\Program Files\Safari\Safari.exe -url <connectlink>

     where <connectlink> should be replaced by the link for connecting.Save this code as Connect.ahk.

     Again Open Notepad and type the following:

     Run C:\Program Files\Safari\Safari.exe -url <disconnectlink>

     where <disconnectlink> to be replaced by the link we found out earlier for disconnecting.Save this as Disconnect.ahk

     Once more open notepad and type:

     Run C:\Program Files\Safari\Safari.exe -url <disconnectlink>
     Sleep 5000
     Shutdown,1

     Save this as Shutdown.ahk
  (g)Now right click on each of these files and click "Compile with autohotkey" to make 3 exe files.The first file connects,second one disconnects and the third one disconnects and shutsdown the system.
  (h)Now we have to schedule these to run everyday.U can use any scheduling software to do that.Use the software to run the Disconnect.exe at 2:04am everyday(Note that we have made the PC boot at 2:02am) then Connect.exe at 2:05am and Shutdown.exe at 7:55am.
  (i)Open utorrent.Go to Options>Scheduler.Tick enable scheduler.Fill the time from 2:00am to 8:00am with green Boxes and the rest with White.Click apply.Also enable "Start utorrent at system startup".
*img38.imageshack.us/img38/4076/utorrentk.th.jpg


2.If your BIOS doesn't support scheduled booting.

  {I WILL TYPE IT LATER.SORRY.NOW A LITTLE BUSY.}



Now you are all set.The Pc will boot automatically at 2:02am.Disconnect at 2:04am and connect again at 2:05am.It will then start downloading and at 7:55am it disconnects and automatically shutsdown.*The reason why we connect and disconnect is that BSNL logs the usage in terms of sessions.If we dont connect within the free download period stupid BSNL will add it to the bandwidth usage and may charge you.
*
Notelease make Safari remember the username and password of the modem settings page or it wont work.


----------



## VarDOS (May 29, 2009)

bridge or PPPoE mode???


----------



## User Name (May 29, 2009)

old tricks are better than this.

 better connect at 2:10 AM once and disconnect at 7:45 AM.


----------



## toofan (May 29, 2009)

User Name said:


> old tricks are better than this.
> 
> better connect at 2:10 AM once and disconnect at 7:45 AM.



Yup this is quite confusing and a lot tricky to follow.
I had read some easy methods already posted in this forum.


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2009)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> bridge or PPPoE mode???



PPPoE mode.Old one was for Bridge mode i think.


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2009)

toofan said:


> Yup this is quite confusing and a lot tricky to follow.
> I had read some easy methods already posted in this forum.



Once u get it right no worries.Iam doing this for the last few months now.


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2009)

I have uploaded the files and here is the link.Hope that helps.
*www.mediafire.com/?0vqj5mh3mhz

Note:U need to have Safari installed for these to work Properly.


----------

